# Arthroscopic microfracture chondroplasty humeral head



## gsteeves (Feb 19, 2009)

Good Afternoon.

Dr did an arthroscopic SLAP repair and microfracture chondroplasty humeral head.  Looking for code for microfracture.  Thinking unlisted, if so will need help in comparrison code.  This is from the op note:

We addressed the articular cartilage defect first. The frayed cartilage around the periphery of the lesion was addressed with a 4.5 full radius shaver. The remaining cartilage was well shouldered. An arthroscopic articular cartilage curet was used to remove any remaining fibrous tissue from the base of the lesion. We placed the camera in the anterior portal and came in through the posterior portal position with our arthroscopic microfracture pick. This was used to place several small holes into and through the subchondral bone. We spaced the holes by about 4 mm. We noticed good bleeding from each of the punch sites

Thanks, 
Gail Steeves, CPC


----------



## mbort (Feb 19, 2009)

gsteeves said:


> Good Afternoon.
> 
> Dr did an arthroscopic SLAP repair and microfracture chondroplasty humeral head.  Looking for code for microfracture.  Thinking unlisted, if so will need help in comparrison code.  This is from the op note:
> 
> ...



unlisted would be correct, probably have to crossreference with 29822/29823


----------



## saurabh.pratap (Feb 20, 2009)

I concur with unlisted, we cannot support 29823 in this case.  For 29823, debridement should be done at separate sites.


----------



## gsteeves (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Lanie Christman (Feb 27, 2009)

*microfracture chondroplasty humeral head*

This is my reply from a previous post regarding how to bill microfracture...Hope this helps.

_I have a doctor that does this every once in awhile...and after going over what he does, we came up with billing the unlisted code 29999. We drop the claim to paper and send with the op note. Then we append procedure comments to the claim with a fee comparable to Microfracture of the knee (29879). Hope this helps!_


----------

